

Amazon Elastic MapReduce: A Web Service API for Hadoop - physcab
http://www.datawrangling.com/amazon-elastic-mapreduce-a-web-service-api-for-hadoop

======
pskomoroch
I'm planning on going into more detail in my next post, walking through some
of the Python streaming mapreduce code. Is there anything in particular people
want to see?

